# How do plow mounts connect to body?



## cappaj1 (Jan 30, 2002)

How does a plow mount actually connect to a body? Any diagrams url web pages would be appreciated.

I plan on connecting some kind of plow 6 feet wide and a couple hundred pounds to the front of a unibody Grand Cherokee Limited.

Although not a plow vehicle, it's the perfect one for me. 

I heard a few times before from people that plow that a CJ or Wrangler are the perfect plow vehicles for driveways since they are so manuevable. Only negatives I heard is they are so low the snow blows up over the plow onto the windshield, and they're a little light.

Well, the only things the CJ/Wrangler has over my Cherokee is a frame and a slightly shorter turn radius. Otherwise my limited has more horsepower, torque, pushing power, and more weight. Beyond that, for plowing out in the cold it has a much smoother ride, gobs more leg, head and shoulder room, better (and heated) seats and mirrors, better lighting, more ground clearance, and it's higher off the ground so won't have the snow blowing onto the windshield problem. Heck, let me stop comparing it to a CJ/Wrangler, My Limited has a much better turning radius and is much nicer to drive than alot of full size pickups or SUV's that ARE designed for plowing. And it'll move a house if I chained it to the rear hitch (book says it'll pull 7000 lbs). Fact is, if the thing had a frame, it would be a perfect plow vehicle!

That brings me to my dilemna. There is no way I will not mount a plow on this SUV. Somehow, someway, it's gonna get one, if it's bolted to the bumber. Hell, I'd do that to my Honda Civic only it only has one wheel pushing and my Jeep has four much larger studded tires, that all have lots more traction. I don't plan on a 'comprimise' plow - nope! Won't put a 2x12 on this one, not even a Snowbear bolt on. It's gonna get a real plow alright, just have to find the right one and someone to help me rig some kind of mounting system. I've only looked two days and found one 350 lbs, and one about 200 that looks like it'll last longer than my Jeep! Hence this post. Any more tips to other manufacturers, home growns, 'already done thats' etc are welcom. Forget about the unibody/airbag/don't do that replies. It's gonna happen one way or the other. I don't plan on hitting imovable objects, but if I do, big deal. The thing's pushing 180k so it's not going to run that much longer anyway.

I plan on starting a web site with photos of my progress. I have a feeling I'm on to something with this. Lots of people out there must have Grand Ch.Limiteds with lots of miles on them but still run like new, making them perfect personal plow vehicles. It's like 'hey dude - how about having your cake and eating it too; a luxury ride AND a plow vehicle all rolled into one - a luxury plow vehicle that will turn around on a dime with enough power to pull 7000 lbs to boot!'

Anyway, if ANYONE has ever done this already, or knows someone out there who has, get those replies coming. THERE'S GOTTA BE SOMEONE OUT THERE WHO HAS ALEADY BEEN THER DONE THAT. IF not, no problem; I'll figure it out a little at a time with photographs along the way on the new site. I think I'll call it The Perfect Personal Plow Vehicle.

Signed,

Determined


----------



## c_maint (Jan 25, 2002)

you need a sub frame to bolt to your frame on the jeep. you could check out meyers web site or western and see if they have any thing for you.
good luck


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Maybe you could get Rob (75) to weld it for you.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Im not trying to knock you,but if you dont know how a plow mounts to the body,or understand the implications of mounting a commercial plow to what is basically a unibody car with a solid axle under it,maybe you should spend some time finding someone who can do this job right,like Rob(75).Im not aware of a true power angle plow setup that weighs only 350 lbs ,they start at 450,that is usually without the mount. It it were strong enough someone would capitalize on it,make one for it.Have you ever plowed before?,are you aware of how much abuse plowing does to a full frame truck,let alone a unibody jeep.It can be torchure on a truck ,twisting unibody's crack windsheilds very easily.I hope you put it on,post some pictures of it,and then put the pictures up,of what it looks like after its twisted up,id love to see the the pics.BTW Jeep grand cherokee 4x4 is rated for 5000lbs with the 6 cyl,and tow package,6500 with 5.2V8,and 5000 with 5.9 limited.Good luck withthis project,post pics when its done.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I hope you realize I wasn't serious with my suggestion for welding your plow to the unibody. Considering that there is about a thousand years experience in plowing snow represented on this site and you have little to no experience, I'd suggest paying attention to them. 

However, since you are "Determined" - good luck to you.


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

> How does a plow mount actually connect to a body?


In a nutshell, the mounts connect to the _frame_, not the body, attaching a plow mount to sheetmetal is something I would advise against doing.

The lightest "real" plow I know of is the Sno-Way Predator 18 series, and even they are close to 400 lbs (376 # for the Model L-1872, 18" high/72" wide)

John is right about what plowing can do to a full-frame truck, and I've had a few opportunities to repair them in the course of my full-time job in the metal fab trade.

I also agree with John that if those vehicles - unibody SUV's - were suitable for plowing, the manufacturers would have plows/mounts for them.

"Immovable objects" aren't the only issue, just pushing the snow is a workout.


----------



## bubble boy (Aug 8, 2001)

who PLANS on hitting immovable objects?

looking for someone who has been there done that doesn't make it a good idea, or even feasible. you will at some point be on the road with this vehicle, with the plow on. your weak front end, and tiny brakes and 180 k of wear and tear supporting a plow? your the guy i stay away from on the roads.

trust the people on this site. they've been there, everywhere and back again. you'd be better off selling the cheroke while its sellable and buying a TJ, then put a decent plow on it.

and i have seen things man. i've seen tj's hung up on banks, sidekicks doing 180's,and all the while i drive right on by.

i for one cant wait for your site.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

You may have made your decision but I just want to let you know the possible alternative. If you only need to clear the snow from two driveways, then why not get a two stages snowblower? It may take a little longer to clear snow, but cost less than a plow for your jeep. I think that putting a plow on your jeep is too much and it may bring more problems in future. But since you are determined to put plow on it, then good luck.


----------



## cappaj1 (Jan 30, 2002)

Thanks for the replies. All very good points, well taken. 

Some clarifications. Don't plan on mounting the plow to sheet metal but rather to the same unibody location a SnowBear plow bolts to, and their chart lists my Jeep. Or if a sub frame can be welded to these and other locations to attach the mount to. I want something with Hydraulic control if possible. I am hoping for suggestions as to any other plow company I can check out that might have a light, small, hydraulic plow.

Also, I don't think I'll hit any immovable objects since my driveway is a straigt run 150 feet long, I won't go over 5mph while plowing, I will NOT plow if there is more than 2 inches of snow accumulation and I will NOT leave the driveway without first removing the plow AND mount. Also, I will NOT mount anything that weighs more than 300 pounds. The clear poly plow I saw was under that. If any of this is not possible, I won't bother. no matter how determined.

The Chrysler Corporation 93 Jeep grand Cherokee service manual I have says it will tow 5000 pounds. 93 manual only shows a 6 cyl, no V8 that year.

Thanks again to all who replied.


----------



## Rob (May 15, 2001)

cappaj1,
First, let me say I echo what everyone here has alreay typed. The vehicle can take some (serious) abuse and will probably destroy your vehicle, "luxury" or not. Worse case, the front end may fail while you are transporting it down the road. Plow hitting the ground at 40+ on a unibody sounds just plain scary. SO, with all that said here's another thought for you. Have you considered a Pull-Plow type setup. I can think of two brands off the top of my head. Daniels and Snowman. I know that snowman makes a lighter duty unit, that can power angle from side to side while the heavier commercial models just stay straight and are made to work in conjunction with a front blade. Since your rig can tow 5000#+ it certainly could handle one of these units. Don't know if that is something you would consider, but it may be a good opportunity to have a real plow AND not ruin your vehicle.

Good Luck with your project, whichever route you choose.


----------



## dan deutekom (Feb 10, 2001)

it has been done
http://www.trader.ca/Search/Details.asp?CAT=2

Year: 1987
Make: JEEP
Model: WAGONEER
Model Detail: LIMITED
Price: $2,800
Mileage: ------- km
Date Posted: 1/24/02
Ad Type: Private 
Comment: 4 dr., auto., 4x4, Myer snowplow ($1500 value), working exec., AM/FM cass., fully loaded, runs excellent, cert. & E-tested. $2800. (416)995-9383. (VTRNF)


----------



## dan deutekom (Feb 10, 2001)

picture


----------



## matthew Urban (Oct 27, 2000)

dan, 
That looks more like a cherokee than a "grand", while I may be wrong, thats my opinion. 
As far as abuse to the vehicle goes, get a blower, or prepare to spend big $$$$ to pass your next inspection.
Good luck, whatever you do, 
matt


----------



## Sno (Jan 12, 2002)

I would sell it and buy something that would SAFELY handle the plow, without all the headache.

Any idea what a pain it is to be out on your own and the plow falls off in the middle of a big snow pile... At 6:00 in the morning.?

10 degrees and blowing snow.



Or, driving home late at night and it fall off in a busy intersection.
That would make my day!

I would try to eliminate these scenerios as much as possible. 

I love snow, but not the cold.


----------



## dan deutekom (Feb 10, 2001)

Mathew You may be right. I am not up on my Jeeps. All these style jeeps had a lot of different names over the years. Just saw this one in the local autotrader.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Danl,the old style cherokees were built stronger than the grand cherokee,they can take a plow,ive seen a lot of those with plows.The style grand cherokee he has was built from 93-98,and no one ever made a plow for it,


----------



## Hmebuildr (Jan 16, 2002)

The difference being is that the vehicle in the picture has a frame while the other is a unibody


----------



## dan deutekom (Feb 10, 2001)

Went to autotrader website. Now I know the difference between a cherokee, grand cherokee, wagoneer and grand wagoneer. I hate it when maunfactures use versions of the same name for completely different vehicles. I assume the cherokee and wagoneer are older jeeps with frames and the grand cherokee is the newer unitbody design. The grand wagoneer is either the old full size wagoneer in it's last years of production or a new unibody design. Learn something every day


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Then you have GM with the Blazer! For like 20 years they used to be a fullsize only, then came the S-10 Blazers, then came the Tahoe S-10's, then the Tahoe and Yukon fullsize, now the "new" trailBLAZER. Now you throw in the Yukon and Yukon XL (Suburban).....boy I have a headache!!!

Nothing beats Jeep for changes though! They make a parts counter guy EARN his money!!! Only in a JEEP!!! Yeah right!


----------



## cappaj1 (Jan 30, 2002)

Thanks for all the posts. The Grand Cherokee Limited, which is what I have, is different than the Cherokee in the photo BUT I appreciate the photo none the less! Keep them coming.

However, Snowbear makes a bolt on plow according to their charts I saw at Sam's and Lowes, for the 93-98 Grand Cherokee Limited.

That's what I'm asking my questions about here. Web sites or photos for plows that will work with a 93 Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited, unibody. Or of people that have already done it. Or some education about how the plow mounts to the vehicle, especially with photos. If a reese hitch can mount to the REAR of my unibody and pull 5000 pounds, I am hoping I can do something similar, bolt on/weld, combo to get a light plow on the front to push much less than 5000 pounds of snow.

All suggestions are great - keep them coming. Although I can use the negative posts for useful information as well, I'm looking for some more positive posts. This site looks like it's full of experienced people; hopefully there are some out there with experience 'personal' plowing with a Unibody Jeep - please post any url's, example plows, photos, tips, etc.

 All I want to do is :

1 Mount a plow around 300 pounds, preferably much less while in garage 
2 Back out of garage in 4x4 LO Reverse-2mph backwards pass down straight 150' driveway for no more than 2" of snow at a time - maybe with one of those rear plows in ADDITION to front plow.
3 4x4 LO Forward slowly making single pass for 2" snow or less and drive it back into the attached garage - go back into house for Expresso or Cabernet while watching a DVD. 
4 Repeat every 2" in Jeep with heated seats, mirrors, leather, Hi Fi stereo CD cranked! Waive to curious passer-bys thinking "Is that a Grand Cherokee with a plow on it?"
5 Remove plow back in garage after snow stops. Finish off any left over snacks.

Of course, the one thing I left out is in between have some photo's taken to post on the new web site for the skeptics or other people with hi mileage Grand Cherokee Limiteds.

Don't want removal/hookup to take more than 10-15 minutes.

Will take precautions to reduce possiblity of hitting immovable objects - will travel SLOWLY - 5mph max - Straight driveway! Maybe theres a plastic plow/mount out that will 'flex' or give a little if all of a sudden a large tree pops up from underground rapidly out in the center of my driveway.

Will only plow my driveway AND my dads's next door.

So far the best tips on this site I've gotten have lead me to:
-Meyers TM-6 steel plow - 360 lbs 'complete' - http://www.meyerproducts.com/plows/tm-6.html
-Snoway Lexan 1872P/S - 238 lbs. - http://www.snoway.com/pages/products/predator/index.html
-Curtis 1SP7 460lbs 7' poly - 'Hitch and Run' http://www.curtisplow.com/blade_specs.html
-Daniels pull plow - http://www.danielsplows.com/
-Snowbear SB50 Steel 'Bolt on' - no welding/drilling - 225 lbs. - http://www.snowbear.com/snowplow_features.html

Looking for something that attaches like the snowbear, flexes and is light and is designed for 'Personal plowing' like the Snoway, quick mounting like the Curtis and Snowbear, and light like all of them including the Meyers. Anyone know of anything else out there? Or any diagrams showing where the mounts attach to the vehicle? Thanks again all!


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Why do you need lights? if your only going to do your driveway,and next door,get an 18' low profile plow,no lights needed,save a few hundred bucks,and 25 lbs.I guarantee you will venture out and about with your plow on,not that it matters or a I care,if all you wanted to do was your own driveway,you'd buy a snobear,and be done with it,you dont need power angle to backdrag,and make a few passes up a 150 ft driveway.At least with the snobear,it might break before your truck does,Ive seen them,they dont look much stronger than my snow shovel.if you want something to do,and are looking for a challenge,get the snowway 18" tall,and go to town on it.i dont think anyone else wwith a grandcherokee would bother to make their truck a plow truck when there are a lot of other perfectly good sport utes out there that will carry a plow without worring about the truck falling apart,breaking windsheilds,or having a mount made up,by a welding shop.I know the welding shop i use would not even make you a mount for it,due to liabilty reasons.Ever consider hiring a pro? There's plenty of them here.Thinkabout it,10 -15 minutes to hook up,plow 10 minutes,unhook,repeat,if needed,if you wantto go out between plowings,you need to unhook,and reconnect again,then there's and paying for plow,might be better off to sit in your house,and watch someone else do the work,you dont need to worry about breakin things,wear and tear,yearly maintance,and watching your 2-3k plow rust all summer long.Your time must be worth something,I know mine is,a 150 ft driveway in my area,would be about 30-35 dollars up tp 6",or 3-500 a seasondepending on conditions,hills,and garage arrangement.Just another option to consider.When i mow in the summer,customers openly admit that its not worth them doing,for how fast i can get on and off, the lawn,how good it looks,they are better off to pay a pro,then spend 1/2 the day mowing,same might be true here.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I agree with John. I have built many mounts for vehicles when they weren't available. I would do the same here but I don't think that you realize the stress that will occurr. I think I would want some legal document exonerating me of responsibility. I am not saying it can't be done and it sounds like you have looked into many options. However there is more to it then that. Many memebers on this site have spent many hours plowing, repairing and building plows and vehicles. I am sure that there are unibody frames that can handle the weight and stress of a snowplow. Further with the Grand Cherokee being a very popular SUV I am sure you are not the first to want to or actually mount a plow on a Grand Cherokee. If the Jeep was up to plowing I would think that a real plow company, Meyer & Snoway come to mind as lightweight plow manufacturers, would be making a mount for it. I suggest you look into other options unless you are willing to risk the damage that may occurr.

I am not trying to criticize here and I always welcome open thinking and shadtree fabrication, but safety is the issue I am thinking of here.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2002)

Ditto what John said  

Or, go find yourself a $2k "beater" truck with a plow on it 

All I can picture is you catching some frozen turf 6" off the driveway and turning your "Limited" into a boomarang, even at 5 mph.

Greg


----------



## cappaj1 (Jan 30, 2002)

I don't want lights - I want a light plow as in lightweight.

A few questions to anyone who might know.

1. How can my Jeep pull 5000 lbs with a unibody, and where does the hitch mount to the 93 Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited? Please don't tell me pulling vs. pushing differences. it and how if I hit something it can crack the windsheild or my frame will be powderized or the plow will fall off. I know all that - I beleive it can happen you don't have to convince me; I'd bet my Jeep against it though- it won't happen with me. I just want to know how the unibody Jeep can PULL 5000 pounds (safely as no manufacturer would say it's good up to 5000 lbs if it wasn't safe). Tell me how it's unibody can PULL, not how it can't PUSH. Why doesn't the Rees hitch pull off when going up a 45% incline in the mountains over railroad tracks? Why doesn't it bend the frame or crack the back windshield at 65mph on the highway? Read carefully; I don't want to know about PUSHING, but PULLING.

2. Are there any similar mounting locations up front? If not, what's the closest mounting location up front.

3. Do one of those clear lexan 250 plows flex at all?

4. Is it true when they say these lightweight plows can mount and dismount in a few minutes with a dolly?

Any posts are welcome but please take guess at all 4, and, with all due respect, I really want to know so could you please just answer the questions. Thanks - really do appreciate!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2002)

There is no lateral presure on the unibody when pulling a trailer. All the force is in one direction and where it has been designed to take it. When plowing snow, not only are you putting pushing presure where it is not designed, you are also introducing lateral presure.

Now I know what your thinking. How can 2" of snow create that much presure? Not only are you pushing the 2" on the ground,but also the 12" piled up against the blade. And God forbid you should get 4" of heavy wet stuff overnite while you are asleep I've seen heavy wet snow push the front ends of "real trucks" right off the road 

Greg


----------



## THREE W (Jan 18, 2002)

*CAPPA J*

Okay, I will take a stand for Snowbear....

Have a winterwolf (built by sno-way) before company split
up to snowbear. exact same electric winch,chain,manual
angling. bought locally for $600.00

wanted a plow to do driveway, and neighbors drive. could not see spending that type of money in this area where we only
have 3-4 2-6" snows a year.

Worked great on my Dodge Ram 1500, but before long more
neighbors,friends,friends with business wanted to pay for doing
so. It was obvious that the Snowbear will not stand-up to
commercial plowing, nor heavy snows/heavy snow area. 
Went and bought a commercial grade plow/vehicle to handle
same. But still use the Winterwolf for driveway (back-up)
lightweight, and hooks on real quick.

I guess I would say it depends on the application, if commercial
use or any chance of it in the future don't buy it, or if in big snow
area get a heavy duty plow.

I would also be concerned about putting it on a Jeep,
even though it is lightweight, there is still a lot of weight pushing
on the vehicle from the snow. that's why I didn't put my second
plow on my Dodge, but bought a bigger/older truck for it.

I guess that if your not concerned about the jeeps front end, and undercarriage. and understand that if you do to much with it
you may be out the money you have invested in it, and still
be looking for a better plow. I would vote that if you can buy
a bigger plow/vehicle

Okay, take your shots.......


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

> 1. How can my Jeep pull 5000 lbs with a unibody


Keep in mind that in pulling that 5000 lbs most of the weight is carried by the trailer's wheels. I'm sure that somewhere in the literature the "tongue weight" is specified. That's how much weight is actually resting on the hitch. Keep in mind also that in pulling, any stresses that the vehicle feels are transferred through the hitch, which is a single point on the centerline of the vehicle--no twisting of the unibody because the hitch takes all that. There might be some side to side stress in backing up, but I doubt you'd be doing that at 65 mph. I'd be willing to bet that your brakes are more of a limiting factor for that 5000 lb figure than anything else.


----------



## Rob (May 15, 2001)

Cappaj1,
I mentioned this in an earlier post, but didn't see the link in your list of possibilities. Here's a link to a sport utility model which I think would fit your needs. You mention your Jeep can tow 5000#, it should handle this no problem.

http://www.snowmansnowplow.com/sport.html

P.S. I have no affiliation to this company and don't even own one. There are others on here that do though, and from all I've seen seem pretty happy with them.


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

You mention that it would be enjoyable to plow with " leather, heated seats, luxury ride, Hi-Fi CD playerand a mug of hot cocoa yada yada...... heck, I have that in a 1 ton Dodge carrying an 11 foot Boss V out in front of it! My advice is simple,LISTEN to these guys!! They have BEEN there and done that! The majority of the advice you have been given is to give up on this project and go for the SnoMan Pull Plow. Pulling 5000 pounds? 5000 pounds, with a tongue weight of, what, 500 pounds, is a joke!( I work for Quality Drive-Away out of Goshen, IN. and I just delivered a 5th wheel tipping the scales at 18,000 pounds! That's nine TONS!) I can bench press 500 pounds! And that's the MAX your Jeep can hold out back. You don't even want to envision the stress PUSHING a snowplow WILL do to that poor JEEP. Plow weight gots nothing to do with it. A snow shovel isn't that heavy, is it? You ever catch a sidewalk crack while shoveling? Imagine that with the weight of a car(Jeep) behind you. Ouch.


----------



## litle green guy (Feb 25, 2000)

personaly i wouldn't bother trying. A Jeep grand cherokee is not ment to have a plow, if it was they would have one for it but there's reasons that they don't. Maybe you you should go ride with a guys that plows snow for a night to understand what plowing is realy about. 

A few other options would be if you realy want to do it yourself and not pay someone is, like some other guys said, to buy an older truck or Jeep CJ with a plow, you can probly find one for under 2 grand. You could also buy a quad and put a plow on it, then you have something to play around with in the summer too. 

Also whats the piont of haveing a "luxery" plow vehical if your only going to spend a little bit of time in it anyway. Alot of guys no here have trucks tbat are just as "luxery" as your jeep is, I have a cd player and everything in my truck too. The plow still being attached to the front of the vehical seems like a much more of a luxery than leather seats to me anyway.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

*Just don't do it!*

If you have a 150' driveway that means you probably have a large yard which may require a tractor. Get a plow for the tractor. It will far outlast any cheap plow for your Grand Cherokee.

Another possibility is to go out and buy a $2,000 beater with a plow already on it. You may have to do some work to it but you will now have a vehicle that can properly do the job.

Your Jeep can NOT pull a 5,000 pound load up a 45 degree incline for more than a few inches before you totally overheat the trans and engine. I am a Jeep guru and can tell you anything you want to know about Jeeps. I build them and race them professionally. I was on ESPN last Friday in a rock crawling event.

If you are totally hell-bent on putting a plow on your Jeep than get one of those cheezy $400.00 plows from Lowes and it may last you 1 winter depending on conditions. 2" of snow very quickly adds up in weight after the blade has been on the ground for a couple feet. Since it seems you have little understanding of the tactics of plowing, you can't comprehend the stress that accompanies plowing. In a year or two of light plowing, you can take that $30,000 truck and treduce it to scrap metal with heated leather seats.

If it were MY truck and JUST HAD to put a plow on it I would buy a sno-way back drag plow that mounts to your trailer hitch reciever.

Your truck is not meant to plow snow. It was meant to provide luxury transportation. Period!


----------



## jackfrost (Dec 20, 2001)

cappaj1,your location says buffalo,and earlier you mentioned that you would only plow up to 2" of snow at a time but up here in buffalo snow piles up really quick.You could buy a beater truck but you mentioned you didnt want it sitting around all year.A snowblower might take longer for your driveway but I think the snow blower will last alot longer then your plow on the jeep.Have you considered upgrading to a better SUV,maybe a durango or maybe an s10 you could plow your driveway and it will take the abuse alot better then the jeep.Whatever you plan to do good luck and hope it works out.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

That is what I thought about before. I agree with JackFrost. You are in Buffalo area and if you get 7 feet of snow, and you plow every 2", that would mean you would have to plow 42 times! 

When your mind comes to snowplow, you have to think how you will manage it. Will you be able to handle a storm that dump at rate of 4-5" per hour? Will you be staying up all night staying ahead of storm plowing? Will your plow vehicle be able to handle and take the beating? 

I think that it is the best of your interest to not mount a plow on your jeep. A better choice is to buy a beater with plow on it. But even better choice is to buy a two stages snowblower. In my opinion, a homeowner that want to clear a driveway or two by themselves is better with a snowblower. A good snowblower will cost less than the snowplow, and it have a minimal maintenance. 

Compare the cost of snowplow and snowblower. You will see that snowplow cost more and require more maintenance, which add up. You are better off with a snowblower.


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

I just looked at the Blue Book price for a 93 Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited with 170,000 miles. If in "excellent" condition trade in is listed as $4465. If in fair condition, $3080. Poor condition lists no value, although you gotta figure the junkyard will pay you something for it. I say if Cappaj1 wants to mount a plow to his Jeep, more power to him. Worst case scenario he'll be out the cost of the plow setup and 4 grand or so for the Jeep. (Hopefully if he does enough damage to make the Jeep come apart it'll be in his own driveway and not on the expressway though...)


----------



## cappaj1 (Jan 30, 2002)

Thanks for all the replies. I'm still determined to mount a front plow to the Jeep though. And I want to try and do it for about a grand or less. Used equipment is fine. Any suggestions?

The best suggestions so far were for that rear plow at http://www.snowmansnowplow.com/sport.html. Although I don't want a rear plow, I might go with that anyway. How much new and used can one be had for, in round figures?


----------



## Rob (May 15, 2001)

Cappaj,
I checked out the snowman, 70+sc model. That is the commercial grade and does not have the power angle. In round figures it was $2500.


----------



## Bryan (Mar 17, 2001)

*Three W (Sno-Way) & Winter Wolf*

I saw your post referring to Winter Wolf and Snow Bear and telling someone that Winter Wolf was built by Sno-Way. This is incorrect. Winter Wolf and Snow Bear have never had any association with Sno-Way International. Sno-Way has been around since 1978 but has never been associated with these manufacturers. Sno-Way for years built components for Western but never these other plows. Sno-Way was originally a orange plow with the Lexan actually screwed onto the moldboard. Believe it or not I still see many of them here in the Midwest. I'm not trying to be a jerk here but wanted to clear this up. I apologize if you take any offense to my post.

Just to make sure I was correct before speaking, I asked the owner of Sno-Way today if I was correct that there has never been any association and he confirmed what I already new.


----------



## THREE W (Jan 18, 2002)

*wINTER WOLF?*

So, if that is the case then where did winter wolf come
from??? they appear almost identical to sno-bear
except they are blue in color.

I was told (probably wrong) that there was an association, but I guess not. Seemed to be accurate as winter wolfs logo is the
exact same as sno-ways of a wolf howling, it is even on the
plow.

Have tried for a couple years to find out info on winter wolf
plows without much success. Maybe someone knows.

thanks for the info,


----------



## Bryan (Mar 17, 2001)

I am very aware of Snow Bear plows, as many have said you can see these in various hardware stores. I am not at all aware of any plow called the Winter Wolf, but that doesn't mean that this could have been made local for your area. If I find any information on this I will forward it to you. Northman plows are blue in color and their poly is also blue but I don't think they made the winter wolf either. It is interesting so I will check it out as far as I can.


----------



## HD61CUIN (Dec 21, 2001)

If you were in my neighborhood I could have your driveway done before you could make a cup of overprice coffee. I could have both yours and the other one done before you were sitting in front of your DVD with a cup o $$$java. Stay home enjoy the good life and give me the cash....

Sorry had to tell it like it is


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

I have seen a few Grand Cherokees with meyer systems on them.
I dont know if you will be able to keep your total weight under the 300# that you are looking for.
I personally think the snowway is the unit to look at. You are way over complicating matters.
Dino


----------



## dan deutekom (Feb 10, 2001)

No wonder I am confused. There was a Grand cheroke on the older cherokee frame style. Saw this on the auto trader.
Year: 1988
Make: JEEP
Model: GRAND CHEROKEE
Model Detail: LIMITED 4 DOOR
Price: $2,495
Mileage: 349,000 km
Date Posted: 1/31/02
Ad Type: Dealer 
Comment: Auto., 6 cyl. Runs great. 349,000 km. Cert., E-test. 349,000 km. $2495. PM SALES LTD P.M. Sales Ltd., 5262 Stouffville Rd. and Hwy 48, Stouffville, Ont. (905)642-2686 or (416)547-3315. Open Sunday 11-2. (VVWQZ)


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

I saw one this morning with a Meyer set up. I've seen others around also. I probably gave the guy I passed thios morning a copmplex because of staring at his vehicle\plow head gear. I was trying to see how the head gear was attached but we passed too quickly. Are all of those things Unibody, or some are on a frame also?


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

All the grand Cherokees are of uni-body construction. The regular Cherokees, Willys, Wranglers (CJ's, YJ's, & TJ's), Wagoneers, Comanchees, and the new Liberty's all have frames.


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

Ah... These are probably Regular Cherokees I've seen. I don't know the difference between them.


----------



## Hmebuildr (Jan 16, 2002)

While looking around today for who knows what I found this site

www.realtruck.com

They have a plow listed that will mount to the grand cherokee 93-98 for around $1200.00 no frills at all just bolt and go.

GO PATS


----------



## cappaj1 (Jan 30, 2002)

Really appreciate the last few posts. I am going to determine the mounting locations used by the bolt on plows sold for the grand cherokee next and see if there are additional similar mounting locations up front to use along with these. 

i'm also going to find out how a 5000 lb hitch attaches to the rear of the grand cherokee. if it uses TWO points to mount and can take a the stress of a rear plow without any problem, then possibly four or six mounting locations up front on the same unibody should help. 

if anyone knows of a lightweight poly plow for sale used, please post the info. thanks.


----------



## copandplower (Feb 2, 2002)

cappaj1,
Sounds like you want a plow truck. Your suv is not a plow truck and you cant make it something its not. If you put a plow on the front you will trip the blade. You will do it moving heavy snow or ice or YOU WILL hit something. Your suv cannot and will not handle the SHOCK. By the way If you're in Buffalo, where you get 120+ in of snow per year, how can you be sure you will be out there every 2 in ? What happens when you wake up and lake Erie has dumped 8 in of unexpected heavy snow in your driveway? Im in Rochester and in the last 72 hrs we have had 7 in of heavy snow, freezing rain , rain and a 70 mph wind storm. Buffalo is one of the few places that has more unpredictable, quickly changing weather than we have.
Buy a plow truck or hire a plow truck.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

cappaj1,

You need to understand that the rear of your Grand is designed to pull a 5,000 pound load. The vertical pressure exerted (tongue weight) is not 5,000 pounds. It is roughly 20% of the total weight being pulled. The rear of the vehicle is designed for that specific use.

The front of your Grand is NOT designed the same way. There are many more suspension/steering components in the front. Most of which are simply not designed to carry such a strain.

You need to understand that towing is not the same as plowing and the front of your Grand is not the same as the rear.

Also, something not asked before... Do you have full time 4 wheel drive or selectable 2 / 4 wheel drive? If you do have full time 4 wheel drive than I would not put a plow on. The transfer case will not take the kind of abuse you will put your truck through, no matter how "easy" you take it.

Personally, I think you are just frustrated because you just got 7 feet of snow dumped on you last month and you now feel you have to get a plow to combat this situation if it ever happens again. So many people here have tried politely to sway you into alterior devises to plow or remove snow from your lot. It seems you have blinders on and just can't see beyond your goal.

Go ahead and put a plow on your Grand Cerokee. I just hope it is not your only means of transportation. I am not trying to be mean. I really do hope you get what works best for you.


----------



## cappaj1 (Jan 30, 2002)

Plow Meister,

I have selectable 4wd hi/lo range, automatic.

I understand the front of the Grand Cherokee is not designed the same as the front. That's true of all vehicles though. My point is the rear is also unibody and it can according to you ( I believe more) take 20 percent of 5000 lbs which is 1000. I'm talking about attaching a personal plow to the front of the same unibody, one weighs 200 - 300 lbs, total, not 1000. 

I realized the Grand was not designed as a plow vehicle, not by any stretch, but a plow IS designed for the Grand. Plus it has many advantages AS a plow vehicle to many of the trucks and SUVs with frames that ARE designed for plow vehicles, for someone like me that wants to plow my own driveway. I won't repeat them but there is a whole list.

My venture is to find as many options as possible before attaching a low weight, low cost personal plow for my own driveway. I will probably end up with a new snowbear i found on sale for under 1000. But I just want to make sure I can't find or fabricate something with hydraulics at about the same weight, but with even sturdier mounting and possibly less expensive, as hard a stretch as this might sound to anyone out there. I KNOW that's possible, even if extremly difficult to do.

Also, although close to buffalo, we received less than 12 inches all year - you would be amazed how 'untypical' buffalo's snowfall was this year compared to all of upstate new york. so no, i'm not frutstrated because of all the snow. 

i am a little frustrated at most of the posts here - although EXTREMELY APPRECIATIVE, as I know most are good intentioned. All are appreciated.

As I said in my original post here - i am going to mount a front plow one way or the other, to a vehicle with 170,000+ miles on it and that there are a few bolt on personal plows designed for the Grand Cherokee. but I just want to make sure there isn't some expert knowledge of advice on this site, which i think is great that will help. I've already got alot of tips and a good start at an education on plowing. I plan on spending the next week or so researching this and than making the plunge. Who knows, maybe I'lll even get to use the thing this season. 

This season or next, I am confident, unless the engine goes, my Grand will be front plowing my own driveway for the next five or more years. 

I own three vehicles, all that I've personally maintained from new, that have over 600,000 miles combined, and all pur like a kitten, no smoke, not rattles, no problems! My 88 Honda Accord is at 330,000 miles and the engine has NEVER been touched, other than a couple alternators and water pumps. Even the carb, starter, and automatic transmission are working as good as new and have never had to be repaired. But that's another subject.

Thanks to all so far and keep them coming.


----------



## Tommy10plows (Jan 1, 2001)

*grand cherokee and plows*

This isn't going to work, the best in the business told you so that your truck isn't designed for this. But you want to go ahead so have at it. You would be better off to sell the grand and buy a real used jeep with a real frame and leaf springs, then add a plow to that. Then you can go and lease a new Grand for no money down and $299 a month and have a daily driver.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

The reason, no one here can help you with this, is because everyone here plows commerically. For the most part everyone uses a truck set up correctly for the job. 

While i don't recomend plowing with your jeep. I think your best bet is to put a snowbear on it. I am sorry but once you add the hydro system the weight goes up to fast. Now if you would like to try to add a angle system to your snowbear, thats up to you.

Geoff


----------



## jackfrost (Dec 20, 2001)

cappaj1,although i agree with goeffd I wouldnt put a plow on either but its your truck.I really respect the fact that your so persistent about this,and if your so determined it may work.It sounds like you get alot out of your cars with proper maintence and thats rare,and youve kept this jeep going but I wouldnt want to see all that maintence go down the drain with the plow because it will probably destroy your truck and the hard work you put into it to keep it going.My advice would be trade it in on a good used jeep that can handle the plow,once your jeep is destroyed plowing you couldnt get anything for it at a dealership.Ultimatley its your choice and agian goodluck.


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

I have a 76 Dodge Caravan, and an 11' plow that came with my International 1750 dump truck. I figure I can adapt the Meyer E-47 that's on my 79 Chevy to the plow. With all that extra weight on the front tires for traction it shouldn't matter that the Caravan's only front wheel drive, right? The only thing I don't have figured out is how I'm going to be able to see over the blade. Any suggestions?

I'm determined to make this work--don't try to talk me out of it....


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

LOL ,Digger,im going to fall off my chair! oh yeah,cut a small hole in the the 11' blade,so you can see thru it,then mount that 11'to the van.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

I need to get another plow on the road. So I am going to install a 6.5' Meyer on my Ford Tri-Axel dump.

Geoff


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

At least you could actually do that Geoff. LOL I mean the truck should be able to hold the weight. May be close though. Hehehe.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

ROFLMAO - you guys are killing me. Now I don't know whether to put a 6.5' on my 3500 or an 11' on my wife's LeSabre.


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

Geoff - YOU of all people should know you need at _least _ an 8.5' to clear the turning radius on that Ford..............................


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

digger242j - To see over that blade - Deflate the front tires, over-inflate the rear tires by twenty pounds and sit on two pillows. Don't worry about all those scraping, snapping and popping noises you hear.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

But it is a Louisville with the hendrickson suspension. It has a wickad tight turning radius.

Geoff


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

digger242j. I'm lovin' it! Hey could you post pics when your done? I've got this Geo Metro that I'm determined to to put a plow on...........


----------



## Rob (May 15, 2001)

C'mon guys, thats not the same, you must not have leather seats and a cup holder. But then again, maybe Mick's Lesabre does....


----------



## ceaman (Sep 19, 2001)

*it works great!*

Ok guys it had to go down hill sometime so here it goes...

I am trying to figure out how I can get the neon to carry the extra weight of the 9'2" since the 8' was stolen. Does anyone know if they make timberens for the neon? Should I just go to a taller tire?

DIGGER, you are correct in saying that the front wheel drive will do fine with the weight. I just had to put a little extra psi in the front to carry the extra pounds. and the gas mileage is great

This is a picture of the old boss.... it is still lost.


----------



## ceaman (Sep 19, 2001)

here goes


----------



## ceaman (Sep 19, 2001)

#2


----------



## dan deutekom (Feb 10, 2001)

Ceaman

You should have no problem pushing the amount of snow you have there


----------



## cappaj1 (Jan 30, 2002)

OK, as long as I started this whole thing, my old Accord with 330k has four really strong bumber bolts up front. I know- I took it apart once. Would it be possible to mount one of those highway plows to the four bolts I found up there? That way, I could do my driveway in one pass. No problem that I can't see over it. I'll back it out of the garage and make the pass in reverse, then circle around in reverse the other way and 'quick dismount it' at the other end. I can post pictures on my new site to amaze everyone.

Has anyone had experience with this out there?


----------



## litle green guy (Feb 25, 2000)

haha, lol..oh jeez..... I knew the time was coming.


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

You already amaze everyone.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dan deutekom _
> *No wonder I am confused. There was a Grand cheroke on the older cherokee frame style. Saw this on the auto trader.
> Year: 1988
> Make: JEEP
> ...


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Talk about being resurrected. This is one of the all-time classics.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

My heart about stopped when I saw the author's username!


----------



## john222 (Sep 11, 2003)

Do you think the creator of this project has two cents for this discussion?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2341701314&category=42230


----------



## vector6 (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TLS _
> *Then you have GM with the Blazer! For like 20 years they used to be a fullsize only, then came the S-10 Blazers, then came the Tahoe S-10's, then the Tahoe and Yukon fullsize, now the "new" trailBLAZER. Now you throw in the Yukon and Yukon XL (Suburban).....boy I have a headache!!!
> 
> Nothing beats Jeep for changes though! They make a parts counter guy EARN his money!!! Only in a JEEP!!! Yeah right! *


 no actually it's 
J ust
E mpty
E very
P ocket


----------



## Joey D (Jan 6, 2002)

1st thing is I agree no plow on the Grand Cherokee, but I would think the reason no one ever made a mount for it is it was the yuppie car of it's time and these poeple would rather pay us to plow them out.
Now saying that I would say a properly designed plow mount would work on it fine. I have seen plenty of these trucks off road with 35 inch tires stuck in the mud or on rocks using a 9,000lb winch at all angles extracting them. Winching a stuck vehicle puts all kinds of stress on your frame when not done in a strait line, never seen one crack a window from it.


----------



## eh_ch (Jun 22, 2009)

*resurrected!*

SUCCESS!

Grand Cherokee with plow photographed!

in case site goes down, the jpeg is attached.

I stumbled upon the thread because I will attach a plow to a 96 jeep cherokee. Don't have details, truck is not yet delivered.

Edit: Cherokee - the regular, non-grand, that is.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I have seen a Fisher Speedcaster mount put on an old body style grand cherokee. I wouldn't do it at all, but I've seen it. The only plow that wouldn't kill a GC would be a SnowBear, MAYBE!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Holy thread dig.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I didn't realize this thread was 6 years old. It belongs in a museum.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I didn't realize the internet was six years old.

Al Gore must be proud of himself.:redbounce


----------



## wainemaine (Aug 29, 2013)

*cherokee plow*

I realise this is a very old thread but I found it searching for a plow on a cherokee. I wanted to put this to bed once and fall all. I live in the western mountains of Maine, my D-way is 300 feet long and we average 120" of snow a year.I buy very old used trucks to plow with and In the 15 years I have lived here have had a 1965 international 3/4 ton all wheel drive, a F 150 with a 351 winsor, A jeep comanchee with a uni body, and now a 1991 cherokee with a fisher 7 foot power angle blade. The jeeps are fantastic plowing snow ! I have never had a problem with the uni body racking, but the Comanchee broke in 1/2 from rust behind the cab, it was a 1986.I bought it for $500.00 rusty rusty, with the plow and could never pass inspection.I plowed anything from 2 feet of powder to 2 feet of heavy wet snow and never missed a beat including blasting thru a 5-6 foot pile at the bottom of my driveway almost every storm. The plow frame mounts on each side to the 2 bottom bumper bolts and 1 about 16" back thru the unibody rails.i can pick the entire front of the trucks up with it and shake it like a dog with my tractor. The mounts and plow setups are pretty common here but are not made any more but are very strong and should last thru many other cheap ,gas sipping, cherokees I can buy for 3-400 running and rusty.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## wainemaine (Aug 29, 2013)

*cherokee plow*

the two maine side push plates,bolt to 1 bumper bolt and a drilled hole thru the bumper about 4" away, the push plates go back from there under the sway bar back a little and are held up by a drilled hole thru the unibody rails just in front of the tire that bolt just keeps the back of the push plate from dropping when the plow wants to ride up .the blade mount just bolts between the push plates and the head gear with the pump and lift arm bolts to the front and is braced with a angle piece that goes back about 6" and ends up close to the grill.


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

Ummm...
This thread is over 10 yrs. old.
The OP was inquiring about a Grand Cherokee, not the downsize Cherokee/Comanchee model. Different animals altogether. There were plow apps. for Cherokee, not the mom wagon Grand.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

These will probably be his only two post's ever lol.

Useless and stupid people.

Damn thread was already "put to rest" but people think the info they have is worth gold and that anyone even cares.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

lets forget about the fact that is over 10 years old......My Question is why this has remained in the commerical section?


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Moderators probably weren't that great back then. Not like they are that great now...


----------



## lilpusher (Nov 16, 2009)

I have a r/c plane if like to attach a snowblower to. It has to be a two stage and electric. 

Yeah. This prob should have stayed dead, but now that it's back. Might as well try and have a lil fun


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

And I thought resurrecting a year old thread was bad...but 11(10?) years? Damn!


----------

